# Auriculares en paralelo



## pdr (Jun 14, 2007)

Hola:
Soy nuevo en el foro, y es un verdadero gusto para mí poder participar de esta comunidad.
Estoy seguro que aquí encontraré gente que sabe muchísimo más que yo, lo cual valoro sobremanera.

Ingreso al foro con una pregunta que me está carcomiendo el cerebro!
Se supone que si conecto a la salida de auriculares de una cossola de sonido 2 auriculares identicos, y de la misma impedancia en paralelo (por medio de una Y) debo mantener en cada uno la misma potencia, aunque la carga aplicada a la salida del amplificador de auriculares se reduzca a la mitad.
¿Por qué, entonces, al momento de conectar el segundo auricular baja el nivel SPL del primero?

Espero vuestra ayuda, y muchísimas gracias por haber empleado su tiempo en leer mi post.
Saludos
Pablo


----------



## El nombre (Jun 14, 2007)

tienes un grifo llenando un recipiente a 1 Litro minuto.
¿ Qué sucede si intentas llenar dos con el mismo caudal?

Simplificado es así mas o menós


----------



## pdr (Jun 14, 2007)

Hola:
Gracias por tu respuesta.
Pero si no te malinterpreto, entonces si yo en mi casa conecto una nueva lamparita, debería bajar la intensidad de las que ya están conectadas ¿Es así?

Según  mis cálculos, si a bajo una tensión de 20V se le aplica una resistencia de 30 Ohm, obtendremos una potencia de 13.3W, con un amperaje de 0,666A. O sea:

1 auricular solo:
30Ohm
20V
0,666A
13.3W


2 auriculares identicos en paralelo:
15 Ohm
20V
1.333A
26.6W

Entonces:
Cada auricular recibirá la mitad de la potencia, o sea 
13.3W
0.666A

Todo parece indicar que los dos auriculares recibirán exactamente la misma potencia que si se conectara solo uno, igual con el amperaje.
¿En donde me estoy equivocando?

Nuevamente gracias, y saludos.


----------



## mabauti (Jun 14, 2007)

debes limitar la corriente a la que te pueda entregar el aparato, de otra manera lo quemaras


----------



## pdr (Jun 14, 2007)

Hola, mabauti:
Supongo que te refieres al amplificador de auriculares, o sea, a la salida de auriculares de la mixer. De ser así, estamos a pleno de acuerdo.
Pero mi pregunte apunta hacia otro lado.
¿Por qué baja el nivel SPL de cada auricular, si cada uno mantiene la misma potencia y el mismo amperaje, bajo la misma tensión?

Saludos


----------



## capitanp (Jun 14, 2007)

Primero creo SPL no es la magnitud correcta, o el nivel de presion sonoro de unos auriculares es tan infimo que queda un poco ridiculo mensionarlo

segundo todo tu desarrolo del problema y tus complicaciones surgen porque no debes tener una buena base en el tema

explicacion porque:

Donde fallas: En la primera ley de Kirchhoff, que dise que La suma de las corrientes que llegan a un nodo (o union) es igual a la suma de las corrientes que salen de el.

Entoces si de la salida del mix obtengo 500mW sobre 32Ω y al conectarle los otros auticulares esa potencia se dividira en dos 250mW para cada uno, por consiguiente bajando el volumen


----------

